

Distilr, the event-specific Twitter client, launches for AFL Grand Final replay - tomhoward
http://blog.tribalytic.com/launch-distlr/

======
nicksergeant
Kind of like our app, <http://afeedapart.com>. We actually gave some thought
to opening our platform to other events like this, but decided against it.

------
chrismiller
Great to see cool things like this coming out of Australia! I'll use it during
the GF and report back on how I liked it.

------
davidcann
I like it. My project is similar: <http://almost.at>

------
hugh3
Neat. A much nicer way of watching events than twitter itself.

PS. Carn the pies.

